# Star Washers On Roof Lights – How Do You Get Them Off Please



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Water pouring in through roof at side of electrically lifting roof light. Got on the roof and could see that the black non setting mastic that the roof light is bedded on is breaking away. A puddle had formed on the roof adjacent to it and was pouring through. 

I need to re bed the light and the other 3 smaller ones in the roof. Last year I had to re bed the roof fridge vent that was leaking. Should have done the lot then!!!  

It’s happened in Canterbury P&R on the return from an 8 week tour. Lucky not on the way out.  

Big question, Perspex cover to roof light is secured to the lifting gear by 4 star washers. Is there a practical way to get them off and reuse? I have to undo them to re bed. 

Looks like a job to do when I get home. For the next few days I’m going to have to find sloping pitches. :roll: 

Dick


----------

